# German Shepard in need, Please help!



## tabathabrowning (Apr 19, 2011)

My husband and I bought a young german shepard which we have named Jack, he is almost 3 months old, potty trained, papered and has his 1st set of shots and is dewormed. He is a great puppy very lively but since my husband recently got out of the military we are unable to keep him as we are moving to another state and the houses we have found to move into do not except the german shepard breed. --edit-- Please let me know if you are interested or if you know someone who is or we will have to take him to the pound. 

Thank you 

Tabatha 

[email protected]


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Have you contacted the breeder to take him back?


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Can you not find *one* house in the *entire state* that allows german shepherds? When you get a dog it is a lifelong investment. 

How do we know that once you move to this new state you won't get another dog....then dump it on the next move?

Just FYI ---taking your dog to the pound could be a death sentence. I hope you don't just dump your children too when they become inconvenient.

WOW


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Being ex-military I just took in a GS pup from a Navy guy moving out of state. Rather than a pound I would recommend a rescue if you can't find anyone to adopt Jack. I've got your email so I'll ask around my neck of the woods. It would help me out if I knew what state you are located in.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm sure someone here can help you. Please also try to contact a rescue group before you dump him at the pound. The $ should be irrelevant. Help finding a new home should be a priority. Dogs are not just property to most of us here on this website.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry if I sounded rude. I just can't understand not bringing your dog with you!

Definitely check out a rescue, not the pound! If you post where you are from I will look up some for you


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Contact the breeder! One of the many reasons to buy from a responsible breeder is they willingly want to take their dogs back if something crops up. Most of the time the paperwork we sign when we buy the puppy says we are supposed to contact them in fact...


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Contact the breeder you got him from first and a rescue second. You are already failing this dog once by not bothering to find a home he can share with you when you move. Do not fail him twice by dumping him in the pound where he may possibly die for your irresponsibility. Also money should be your last concern, you made a commitment to this pup when you brought him into your home now you need to uphold that commitment by doing right by him if you don't want him any more. He deserves that much.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

Find a different house! You cant commit to raising a puppy then just drop it because this one house you like won't allow dogs. I have a young GSD and I am moving in a couple months myself, most the places around here don't allow GSDs but I have been hunting for a place that does. I have found a couple places so far that have everything I'm looking for, are fairly priced, and allow GSDs; the only downside is they are 5 minutes further away from the highway vs the other apartments. 5 minutes is worth being able to share the love and companionship of my dog.

Then again I doubt you are attached to him at all. If he is almost 3 months and you probably got him at 8 weeks old, you haven't had him very long, and since you jumped right to getting rid of him instead of searching for a more fitting place to live. In that case I would suggest what the others suggested, seeing if the breeder would take him back and you and your husband should move and not plan on getting another dog.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The "We are military" Excuse doesn't fly around here. In fact many of us are military families ourselves. I pcs'ed from Germany with four Shepherds. If I can find a place with four dogs you can find one with a single puppy. 

If you want to get rid of him at least contact the breeder. If not, let us know where you live, maybe one of us can foster him until he found a home.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

tabathabrowning said:


> My husband and I bought a young german shepard which we have named Jack, he is almost 3 months old, potty trained, papered and has his 1st set of shots and is dewormed. He is a great puppy very lively but since my husband recently got out of the military we are unable to keep him as we are moving to another state and the houses we have found to move into do not except the german shepard breed. --edit-- Please let me know if you are interested or if you know someone who is or we will have to take him to the pound.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


Wow almost identical post that I found when I adopted Sasha. This is typical where I live ugh!  frustrating but what can you do?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Contact the breeder. 

It would be much better for them to get this dog back. 

The OP is way too willing to consider the pound for a three month old pup. If they do find more accomadating housing this time, what happens next time when the pup is 18 or 24 months old. Harder to rehome, and maybe too far away for breeder to easily come and pick up. I mean, I could not travel to California or Hawaii to get a puppy back. I would probably try to arrange for shipping though. 

If your breeder will not take the puppy back, go to a GSD rescue.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

It would also help if you could your general area/state.

And peeps, come on, we all know what the economy is like, just because "you" (general you) would find a house that would take your dogs, doesn't mean everyone can afford to. 

Would you rather this poster dumped the dog on the side of the road ? They are looking for HELP not ridicule


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

If you're serious, then post your location/state. You haven't replied to any posts yet, so if you've found a home for him, please let everyone know.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Please think about the puppy before attacking the OP.

To the OP:
One option is to return the puppy to the breeder the other is to find him a rescue.
People on this board will be happy to help you find a rescue for Jack, just let us know your general area.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Blanca's Momma said:


> If you're serious, then post your location/state. You haven't replied to any posts yet, so if you've found a home for him, please let everyone know.


I sent her an email about the puppy to find out where she lives but have not gotten anything back yet.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Blanca's Momma said:


> If you're serious, then post your location/state. You haven't replied to any posts yet, so if you've found a home for him, please let everyone know.


Quite often people that post will leave their email address for contact rather than check the forums every minute.


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

I have emailed the owner and received a reply. So everyone can take a deep breath and relax. If all works out, and I hope it does. Jack will have a permanent home with my wife and I very soon. 
Del


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Del said:


> I have emailed the owner and received a reply. So everyone can take a deep breath and relax. If all works out, and I hope it does. Jack will have a permanent home with my wife and I very soon.
> Del


:happyboogie:


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

YAY DEL!!!! Thank you for giving this guy a home!! I'm sure you will be more devoted to him and give him a better home and be more devoted to him then his current owners!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> The "We are military" Excuse doesn't fly around here. In fact many of us are military families ourselves. I pcs'ed from Germany with four Shepherds. If I can find a place with four dogs you can find one with a single puppy.
> 
> If you want to get rid of him at least contact the breeder. If not, let us know where you live, maybe one of us can foster him until he found a home.


 
i agree completely. Its the "we are military" excuse that also makes it so hard for those of us who DO enjoy our dogs and like to rescue from rescues that makes adopting so difficult to begin with. I dont care if you're military or retiring military. Its not en excuse. Sure its easier to rehome that cute little puppy but seriously dont get the dog when you're not serious about them being a member of your family. And stop making it more difficult for those who are still military to adopt dogs and go through breeders.


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

I am very excited that I may soon have Jack. And all can rest assured that he will be getting all the love and care he will ever need. I need him more than he needs me, so I am sure all will be good.

Please don’t take it the wrong way, as I know the reactions were from the love of our dogs. Not knowing all the details behind needing to place the puppy in another home I am giving the owner the benefit of doubt and not throw her under the bus. This was her only post, and it may read to some worse than she intended. I am going to think of it as positive, she took the time to look up this site and join in order to try a place the puppy with a new owner that is GSD loving. 

Yes she used the “pound” word which is one of those words that no one wants to hear, unless it is used telling about a rescued dog. I don’t believe I am alone in saying that I too am guilty of saying and posting things and then right after I think, that didn’t come out the way I intended. 

She could have taken the easy route to begin with and dump the puppy at the pound or just give it to anyone. Instead she wanted to give the puppy to the best candidate, a home that loves GSD. 

Del


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Del said:


> I am very excited that I may soon have Jack. And all can rest assured that he will be getting all the love and care he will ever need. I need him more than he needs me, so I am sure all will be good.
> 
> Please don’t take it the wrong way, as I know the reactions were from the love of our dogs. Not knowing all the details behind needing to place the puppy in another home I am giving the owner the benefit of doubt and not throw her under the bus. This was her only post, and it may read to some worse than she intended. I am going to think of it as positive, she took the time to look up this site and join in order to try a place the puppy with a new owner that is GSD loving.
> 
> ...


Well said Del:thumbup:

I hope you do end up getting Jack. Please keep us updated and post pics when you can.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

also well said Del, and I'm glad your able to help them and Jack out..Please keep us updated and we'd love to see pics if you get him


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

Update for Jack. After several days of emails, texts and phone conversation everything is on track for my adoption of Jack. The subject of first refusal by the breeder that was in some of the posts was addressed and there is no problem there for me getting Jack. I am waiting for contact information for Jack’s Vet so I can give it to my Vet. He is up to date with shots and in great shape. He has Jan 1st for a birthday. The route they will most likely be taking is a little over an hour from my home so there will be little inconvenience to get him. It should be around the 13th or 14th of May as it is planned for now. At this point I believe both sides are very confident and happy that all concerns have been taken care off. 
Something I thought of while typing this was to find out what he is being fed. Then I can transition him to what I will be feeding him.
Last night after talking to the husband, he took a picture with his cell phone and sent it to me. It was late and the shadows and lighting so it wasn’t the best. I photo shopped it and cropped it to make it better then cut the resolution to make it fit for my avatar, so look at it meet Jack.
I feel like a kid at Christmas, I look more like Santa.
Del


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I am glad that things are working out. Jack is a very handsome and very lucky guy.

Thanks for keeping us updated and welcome to our community!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats to you and I'm so glad this is working out for everyone.
Jack is VERY cute, and my what big ears he has))

Definately find out what he's been eating, so you can slowly transition him to whatever you want and avoid upset stomache..

Please keep us updated, and again Congrats


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Speaking of food for Jack, I think you better buy a couple bags of it. If he "grows into" those ears, you're gonna need it.

Congratulations on getting Jack and thanks so much for stepping up and helping him out.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It sounds like everyone will benefit. That is great. I cannot wait to see more puppy pictures.


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

There will be a lot more pictures coming when he gets home. Since I am new here and nobody knows me, the best way for me to prove myself to all of you will be to show how Jack is progressing.

It does look like he has some big ears. If he grows into them he will be huge. If not with those ears, trying to sneak up on him will prove to be real hard. I can’t wait.

And thank you all for the kind words.
Del


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

What great news! He sure is cute :wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

good gosh would you look at the size of those ears?! Sure hope he grows into them..... may have a horse on your hands for sure though!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh Del congrats and thank you for helping this pup out. Welcome aboard and can not wait for updates!


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

Well if he does not grow into his ears we may have to start a new tradition next year. Can you say Easter Shepherd?

I can see it now, put a vest on him and fill the pockets with Easter candy and go visit a Children’s Hospital or something like that. The kids should love that.


----------

